# PLant growing but bottom leaves turning yellow



## quontoke (Feb 10, 2009)

My plant just entered the flowering stage the firt set of leaves with three leaves sprouted and the second set was beginning... but the original leaves from when it started to sprout turned yellow. Does that mean the plant is dying? I have posted pictures but since then i have moved them into a different container and filled the soil up to the set of leaves which has two. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Wolfie (Feb 10, 2009)

The first set of leaves fall off, this is perfectly natural...however that plant looks way too young to be flowering already...it should be at least a foot tall first, and much bushier.


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 10, 2009)

How long did you veg this for before switching to flower?  Assuming you have switched over to 12/12, and what type of lighting do you have?


----------



## quontoke (Feb 10, 2009)

okay i think i have my terminology wrong.. i am doing a 16 hour light on and 8 hours off... sorry i had mis used my terms.. but is the curling of the leaves natural? I am using two flourescent lights and i have set up a little room using a tote with the lights facing down.. and holes on both sides to let air in and out.. it is places by the window as well as a ceilng fan above it


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 10, 2009)

MORE light LESS worry. also its probably the plant just eating itself to promote new growth.but if you got it sitting in the sun that should help(EDIT:the sun should help with the lack of light,not the plant eating itself).but when there is no sun you should get some CFLs to help with that stretch you got going on there.


----------

